# im off to the hospital :)



## xx_Holli_xx

well im in alot of pain as im writing this but im gonna keep it short. I woke up around 5:30 amj and felt like i had to pee so i sat up and felt a 'pop' and i have been gushing fluid sense and my contractions are 7 minutes apart and lasting 1 minute a peice


----------



## Amber4

Good luck!! I hope she makes a quick arrival for you! 

Looking forwards to updates/or your birth story! :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## JessicaAnne

Good luck!! :D xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck! :flower: xx


----------



## beanzz

Omg good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## HeatherElisex

Good luck!


----------



## Kaisma

Good luck!!! x


----------



## jemmie1994

good luck hope little Maddi doesnt take too long and you have a good delivery :flower:


----------



## babycakes16

Good luck x


----------



## X__Kimberly

good luck! :D


----------



## snowfia

Good luck! x


----------



## SarahMUMMY

good luck :) have fun hehe x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Aww yay!! Good luck :flower:
x


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

hey guys update :) im 6 cm and station 0 :) i did get an epi you girls who didnt are strong:)


----------



## mommie2be

good luck !! hope everything goes well. :flow:


----------



## Mb2012

Good luck sounds like your little girl will be here soon.


----------



## KateyCakes

Good luck!


----------



## trinaestella

Wishing you all the best x


----------



## sarah0108

good luck


----------



## x__amour

Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## babymomma37

Awh yay! How exciting!! Hope your doing good :)


----------



## Mickey1994

Good luck!!!


----------



## zlrckbdp

:happydance:
How exciting!
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

Good luck!!!!


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

madison grace cohick born at 3:37 via forcept delivery. 6 pounds 3oz and 19\3


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

madison grace cohick born on dec 14 2011 at 3:37 pm weighing 6pounds 3oz and 19 and 3\4 inches long via forcept delivery. she is absolutley perfect. ill update with pics and birth story when i get home because it was quiet tramatic to say the least


----------



## SarahMUMMY

Congratulations :) 
xx


----------



## blamesydney

YAY! How does it feel to be a mommy? :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations!


----------



## snowfia

Congrats! Looking forward to pics! x


----------



## Mb2012

Congrats cant wait for the birth story and pictures.


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations. Can't wait for your birth story!

:hugs:


----------



## Sophie1234

Congrats!


----------



## casann

Awww congratulations :) can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone !! x


----------



## jemmie1994

congratulations :flower:


----------



## beanzz

CONGRATS! :wohoo:


----------



## kittycat18

Congratulations Holli :flow:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

thanks ladies :flower:


----------

